# Auditory Waves - What are you listening to?



## Hauntiholik

This should be fun. We have an eclectic mix of haunters here so lets see what gets your toes tapping! What music are you currently listening to?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tishialuk Girls Set ~ Great Big Sea


----------



## Bone Dancer

Manhiem Steam Roller, Christmas classics MSR style.


----------



## Scary Godmother

All Springsteen channel on AOL Radio, can't get enough of The Boss!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, well, the last thing I listened to (in the car on the way back home from Ohio) was Cherry Poppin' Daddies Zoot Suit Riot.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is wrong, the last CD we played in the car on the way home was White Christmas (A Classic Christmas compilation)


----------



## Spooky1

Have some Jethro Tull (I've been a fan of theirs for ages) playing on the Classic Rock station now.


----------



## Phil

A little Syd Barret and some Mills Brothers for this funky time of year.


----------



## rottincorps

Garry Hoie Ho Ho Hoie rock in Christmas


----------



## ghost37

Guns N Roses - Paradise City


----------



## Hauntiholik

"The Carol of the Old Ones"

Look to the sky, way up on high
There in the night stars are now right.
Eons have passed: now then at last
Prison walls break, Old Ones awake!
They will return: mankind will learn
New kinds of fear when they are here.
They will reclaim all in their name;
Hopes turn to black when they come back.
Ignorant fools, mankind now rules
Where they ruled then: it's theirs again

Stars brightly burning, boiling and churning
Bode a returning season of doom

Scary scary scary scary solstice
Very very very scary solstice

Up from the sea, from underground
Down from the sky, they're all around
They will return: mankind will learn
New kinds of fear when they are here

Look to the sky, way up on high
There in the night stars are now right.
Eons have passed: now then at last
Prison walls break, Old Ones awake!
Madness will reign, terror and pain
Woes without end where they extend.
Ignorant fools, mankind now rules
Where they ruled then: it's theirs again

Stars brightly burning, boiling and churning
Bode a returning season of doom

Scary scary scary scary solstice
Very very very scary solstice

Up from the sea, from underground
Down from the sky, they're all around.

Fear

(Look to the sky, way up on high
There in the night stars now are right)

They will return.


----------



## ithurt

the misfits - helena


----------



## Fangs

I'm awake because of you.... Godsmack :devil:


----------



## Lilly

Does TV count ..Packer Game


----------



## Tequila325

Bettie Paige Needs To Die-Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Spooky1

Tequila325 said:


> Bettie Paige Needs To Die-Mindless Self Indulgence


I'm a huge Bettie Page fan, but I haven't heard of that one. My favorite "Bettie Page" song is "My Baby Looks Like Bettie Page" by Wes Pudsey and the sonic Aces.


----------



## Tequila325

i hadn't heard it either until i went to one of their shows
its possible its on one of their albums under a different name, I'll have to check that out

i just looked and i couldn't find it on any of their albums :-/
i know i didn't imagine it
i'm guessing its a new song, i heard it at the show last saturday


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Listening to the Cure.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The Premiere of Hauntcast. For like the 15th time. LOL.


----------



## pyro

ok thanks to haunti im stuck on this;


----------



## Spooky1

Great one Pyro, I found this one as a related video to your's


----------



## Revenant

The Full Custom Gospel Sound of the Reverend Horton Heat.


----------



## Tequila325

Paper Bullets by Hazledon


----------



## RoxyBlue

"He Shall Feed His Flock" - from Handel's "Messiah"


----------



## Tequila325

Life Less Frightening by Rise Against


----------



## RoxyBlue

I listened to myself singing in the car on the way to work this morning - does that count?


----------



## Lilly

my ears ringing


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The soundtrack from "30 Days of Night". The film was OK. The soundtrack by Brian Reitzel is fantastic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone down the hall listening to the video commercial from "Jones Big A$$ Truck Rental and Storage"


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Someone down the hall listening to the video commercial from "Jones Big A$$ Truck Rental and Storage"


LMAO!!!!


----------



## pyro

wow--lol


----------



## Lilly

funny pyro...

I am listening to ghosthunters


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gravecast (Christmas Evil) - http://www.gravecast.com/podcasts/Gravecast032_Christmas_Evil.mp3


----------



## Spooky1

Jeff Wayne's musical version of "War of the Worlds"


----------



## RoxyBlue

A co-worker's cell phone that plays a jazzed up version of "Tea for Two" every time it rings.


----------



## scream1973

Best of Pantera


----------



## scourge999

Haunted Mansion sound track. One of my favs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bubba The Love Sponge


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Paramour...Crush Crush Crush


----------



## Spooky1

In keeping with the Holiday spirit, "Christmas at Ground Zero" by Weird Al.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGdrMOttV_s"]YouTube- "Weird Al" Yankovic - Christmas At Ground Zero[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue

This morning on the car radio, the Choir of King's College, Cambridge, singing choral arrangements of Christmas carols.


----------



## Spooky1

Midnight syndicate at the moment. I was getting tired of the Christmas stuff after listening all morning.


----------



## skeletonowl

Listening to Rammstein's Reise, Reise album.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Please Come Home For Christmas by the Eagles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sound of my fingers typing.


----------



## Revenant

Danny Elfman's soundtrack for _Mars Attacks!_ I have looked all over for this (it's been out of print for years) and eBay was way overpriced anytime it showed up... but I found it for 10 bucks on amazon, mint condition. Awesome.


----------



## Sinister

_Halloween 365-_*Sid Terror's Undead*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A Halloween-themed reggae disc I got for my bday. :smoking:


----------



## Lilly

Hallowed Haunting Grounds CD ...awesome


----------



## Spooky1

Alan Parson's Project


----------



## subspecies

Volbeat-Sad Man's Tongue


----------



## chisox100

papercut- linkin park


----------



## Spooky1

Depeche Mode - Violator, at the moment


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good old gospel music


----------



## skeletonowl

Chevelle- Breach Birth


----------



## Revenant

Rock violin goddess Anna Phoebe -- _Gypsy_


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"whatever it is" by the zac brown band


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"I Am Legend" - White Zombie


----------



## Parabola

Melechesh-Emmisaries...went back to this album for awhile. I just like the idea of Sumerian Black Metal...and they bust out a Tea Party (!) cover "Gyroscope"...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Warp Asylum" - White Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

A CD of Rossini overtures (I always think of Bugs Bunny cartoons when I listen to them)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Zac Brown Band
The Foundation 

an all around down home backwoods country album


----------



## skeletonowl

All That Remains- The Fall of Ideals

I think they are just metalcore but this is such a great metal album. Amazing melodic solos and Shannon Lucas was drumming on this album and is just superb.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm working on some Halloween ideas, and listening to creepy Reger organ music. Particularly the Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue in E Minor, Op. 127, but most Reger will work for me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Night Of The Seagulls" by the Templars


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my mom giving me a lecture on life


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*"Thunder Kiss '65" - White Zombie *


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Joe diffie 3rd rock from the sun


----------



## skeletonowl

Queen- Somebody to Love


----------



## lewlew

Gypsy Dave and the Stumpjumpers - Bucketful of Ghosts

They're a local folk band. Nice and mellow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Drinkin' a beer to my best friend and listening to "Last Night" by the Skoidats. :smoking:

One of our fav drinkin' bands ever..................


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

Anathallo -- Floating World...definitely on my top 10 _favorite_ albums of all time list.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Neanderthals


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog barking because she hears someone in the parking lot


----------



## Hauntiholik

She Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby on vinyl!!!


----------



## Phil

Madcap Laughs by Syd Barrett - gotta love vinyl!


----------



## Wraith

Nox Arcana-Darklore Manor


----------



## Revenant

Flipron, _Mess It Up_ and _Skeletons on Holiday_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> She Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby on vinyl!!!


I LOVE that song (and the youngest members of the forum may have no idea what you mean by "vinyl")


----------



## Revenant

Hauntiholik said:


> She Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby on vinyl!!!


Also one of the best music videos ever shot, period. I've heard that all wierdos in the vid were actual lunatic geniuses and not actors.


----------



## Revenant

oh, and currently _Bagger 288_ by Joel Veitch.


----------



## The Archivist

For me, it HAS to be Big Band and Swing! Artie Shaw, Glenn Miller, Count Basie, etc!! Stuff you can actually dance to without looking like you're suffering a spaz attack. Surprised the heck out of my grandparents when they found out that I like this genre.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Combichrist - This Is My Rifle


----------



## Tequila325

Retired to the blast by B.O.P.


----------



## The Creepster

Blessed Are The Sick - Morbid Angel


----------



## Hauntiholik

April March - Chick Habit


----------



## The Creepster

Bodily Trauma - Cadaver


----------



## morbidmike

just got done with metallica one on the radio


----------



## Devils Chariot

hauntcast!


----------



## The Creepster

Pull The Trigger - Carnal Forge


----------



## DarkLore

Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## Spooky1

The Smiths - How Soon Is Now (Used for theme to Charmed)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U5HpeA_WSo"]YouTube- The Smiths "How Soon Is Now?"[/nomedia]


----------



## The Creepster

Heaven's Falling Down - Dawn Of Destiny


----------



## debbie5

The sound of my forced air heat...


----------



## The Creepster

Worlock - Skinny puppy


----------



## scareme

Soundtrack from Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lady Gaga ~ Teeth


----------



## The Creepster

Cannibal Corpse - Put Them To Death


----------



## morbidmike

check my brain-Alice in Chains


----------



## Hauntiholik

Collide ~ The Lunatics Have Taken Over The Asylum


----------



## The Creepster

Slaughter - Fly to the Angels


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Lawrence Welk's Champagne Polka!
Just kidding


----------



## The Creepster

Tesla - Signs


----------



## morbidmike

paralizer


----------



## SiliasGrimm211

Fear Factory


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished listening to George Carlin's "Brain Droppings" and his take on prisons. Split a gut hilarious!! But mainly I like to listen to Big Band, Swing, and certain types of Jazz. My personal favorite artists are Benny Goodman, Count Basie, Artie Shaw.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Just finished listening to George Carlin's "Brain Droppings" and his take on prisons. Split a gut hilarious!! But mainly I like to listen to Big Band, Swing, and certain types of Jazz. My personal favorite artists are Benny Goodman, Count Basie, Artie Shaw.


It's not "what do you like to listen to?" - it's what are you listening to (now).  You already mentioned you love of big band music a few pages back.


----------



## The Archivist

Sorry, right now I'm sort of half listening to my mom's beading show. She's watching it and unfortunately the computer is in the same room as the TV...


----------



## Tequila325

Running Up that hill by Placebo


----------



## hedg12

Heartbreak by Ponticello


----------



## RavenLunatic

Moonshine by Puddle of Mudd


----------



## randyaz

my tinnitus


----------



## The Creepster

"Immortally Insane" by Pantera


----------



## Hauntiholik

Kristen Lawrence - A Broom With A View


----------



## The Creepster

South of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Jesus Frankenstein" - Rob Zombie


----------



## morbidmike

drag-U-la rob zombie


----------



## Hauntiholik

Back From The Dead ~ pitchblak


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cleaning lady running the vacuum cleaner


----------



## The Creepster

"Bitchin’ Camaro"- - Dead Milkmen


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cursive Eve ~ I:Scintilla


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shrunken Heads for All Occasions ~ Combichrist


----------



## Tequila325

Here I Stand by Madina Lake


----------



## jaege

Life is a Highway by Rascal Flatts


----------



## The Creepster

Kill the poor - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Celia" by Charles Mingus


----------



## The Creepster

Does this hurt? - Creepster and the evil kitty trio of suffering


----------



## The Creepster

Planet Claire - The B-52's


----------



## debbie5

That whole album by the B-52's is awesome.

I was listening to some old REM stuff. Before they became famous. And stupid.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> That whole album by the B-52's is awesome.
> 
> I was listening to some old REM stuff. Before they became famous. And stupid.


Lava
Hero Worship

......."I am gonna jump in a crater....See ya later":googly:


----------



## MorbidMariah

Blood Milk and Sky - White Zombie. This song is HOT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rob Zombie - "Sick Bubblegum"


----------



## MorbidMariah

Ol' Man Mose - Wingy Mannone and his Orchestra. 

I LOVE old spooky jazz!


----------



## nixie

At the moment, I am worshiping the Alice in Wonderland soundtrack by Danny Elfman. Not the silly one with the Disney teen pop stars that they felt the need to put out there.


----------



## The Creepster

Greatest Hits album - Social Distortion


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh my God, Nixie, me too! I Keep listening to Alice's Theme over and over. I swear, Elfman is a freakin GENIUS! (And he's hot too!) hehe


----------



## Evil Queen

Rob Zombie


----------



## The Creepster

The Final Cut - Pink Floyd


----------



## Hauntiholik

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gonna Getcha - Zombie Girl


----------



## The Creepster

"Division Of Mind" - Front Line Assembly


----------



## IMU

Long, Long Time Ago ~ Javier Navarrete


----------



## MorbidMariah

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen 
my theme song!


----------



## Goblin

Orange Blossom Special-----Roy Clark & Buck Trent


----------



## The Creepster

Moon Dreams - Miles Davis


----------



## Evil Queen

Long Cool Woman - The Hollies


----------



## The Creepster

The Feeling Of Jazz - Duke Ellington & John Coltrane


----------



## Evil Queen

Rob Zombie


----------



## Hauntiholik

Potions ~ Puscifer


----------



## The Creepster

Vulgar Display Of Power - Pantera Because its time for a "little" LIFTING!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Into The Light ~ Soulidium


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bob Marley & The Wailers "Jamming (Long Version)"


----------



## The Creepster

Seventh Son Of The Seventh Son album - Iron Maiden


----------



## Hauntiholik

Inside The Fire ~ Disturbed


----------



## The Creepster

Under Her Black Wings - Danzig


----------



## Hauntiholik

Chick Habit ~ April March


----------



## Hauntiholik

Scream With Me - Mudvayne


----------



## Spooky1

At the moment I've got Midnight Syndicates Vampyre playing


----------



## The Creepster

Tormentor - Skinny Puppy


----------



## Evil Queen

Valerie - Quarterflash


----------



## Evil Queen

Bella Donna album - Stevie Nicks


----------



## hedg12

Been repeating REM's "Out of Time" for the last 3 days.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Baby I Love You - The Yayhoos


----------



## The Creepster

Reunion Album - Black Sabbath


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bruises - Unloco


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dead End - Shadows Lie


----------



## The Creepster

So Alive - Love And Rockets


----------



## Goblin

Good vibrations----The Beach Boys


----------



## The Creepster

Breaking The Law - Judas Priest


----------



## Goblin

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now---Starship


----------



## Draik41895

Gee-Girls Generation


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stumble And Pain - Joseph Arthur


----------



## The Creepster

State of Confusion - Frighteners Entertainment 

He removed his post


----------



## The Creepster

The Mind Is A Terrible Thing To Taste album - Ministry


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The "Welcome to Weirdsville" Halloween station on Shoutcast radio.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bleed 2 Feed - CC Adcock


----------



## The Creepster

Diary Of A Madman - Ozzy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Where Can I Stab Myself in the Ears - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## The Creepster

My Friend Of Misery - Metallica


----------



## Hauntiholik

I Wont Tell You - Lacuna Coil


----------



## The Creepster

Rape Robbery & Violence - KMFDM


----------



## Hauntiholik

Feed Your Anger - Combichrist


----------



## The Creepster

Terminal State - Front 242


----------



## Hauntiholik

100% - Angelspit


----------



## The Creepster

Linger Ficken' Good - Revolting *%&#$


----------



## The Creepster

Confessions of a Knife - My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cat People - David Bowie


----------



## Hauntiholik

Like You Want To Believe ~ Collide


----------



## Evil Queen

The Washer and Dryer - Kenmore


----------



## Zurgh

J-Pop... YOU DO NOT WANT TO KNOW, It would BLAST your sole & ear-drums If not prepared & equipped...LOL!


----------



## The Creepster

Love Gun - Kiss


----------



## Hauntiholik

Walking On Air - Kerli


----------



## The Creepster

Bleed - Meshuggah


----------



## IMU

*Little Lord Gaga*


----------



## Hauntiholik

kidneythieves - black bullet


----------



## The Creepster

Waiting To Die - MadMans Lullaby


----------



## morbidmike

crazy Aerosmith light day today


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Just finished listening to SPF 1000's "Witch Hunt" CD and am now listening to "A Night in a Haunted House" and "A Night in a Graveyard" Halloween sound FX!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## The Creepster

The Feeding - Psyclon Nine


----------



## morbidmike

DIO holy diver feelin a little old school today


----------



## morbidmike

lamb of god *******


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bad Things - Jace Everett


----------



## Hauntiholik

Never Again - Nickelback


----------



## The Creepster

Its Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## Death's Door

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## The Creepster

Die By My Hand - Coroner


----------



## The Evil Queen

Old Blues mix, at the moment.


----------



## The Creepster

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gentlemen Aren't Nice - Emilie Autumn


----------



## The Creepster

Fair Warning - Van Halen


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Spooky1

Cranberries - New New York


----------



## Evil Queen

Nina Hagen


----------



## The Creepster

Spill the blood - slayer


----------



## Hauntiholik

Forsaken - David Draiman


----------



## The Creepster

Feelin' Kinda Lucky - Big Sandy


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Lunatics Have Taken Over The Asylum - Collide


----------



## The Creepster

Prison Bound - Social Distortion


----------



## Goblin

Dixie on my mind---Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## The Evil Queen

The air conditioner!


----------



## IMU

Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer (Live)


----------



## Spooky1

Garbage - Shut your Mouth


----------



## RoxyBlue

The washing machine running (I love having a day off)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Leather - Tori Amos


----------



## The Creepster

Foreplay - Boston


----------



## Hauntiholik

Never stop - Front 242


----------



## The Creepster

I Think I Like it - Boston


----------



## corner haunt

Nothing rite now, but Wed I am going to see Reverend Horton Heat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Rock Is Dead - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Hauntiholik

After The Flesh - My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Death's Door

Whats going on - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here To Stay - Korn


----------



## Hauntiholik

Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Spooky1

Danny Elfman- Music for a Darkened Theatre CD


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## The Creepster

Livin' on the edge - Aerosmith


----------



## The Evil Queen

The Dead Matter Cemetery Gates by Midnight Syndicate


----------



## The Creepster

Serenity - God Smack


----------



## The Evil Queen

Orchestra Of The Dead 
by Audio Zombie Sound


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the last thing I listened to was 'Wish I had an Angel' by Nightwish


----------



## Bascombe

currently listening to the Foo Fighters, but only in my head


----------



## Goblin

I am downloading the Halloween theme for a friend


----------



## Hauntiholik

Save Me - Jem


----------



## The Creepster

Good Day To Die - GodSmack


----------



## Hauntiholik

I Am Stretched on Your Grave - Abney Park


----------



## morbidmike

sanitarium - Metallica


----------



## The Creepster

Da Ya Think I m' Sexy? - Revolting C%#(S


----------



## Hauntiholik

Next Contestant - Nickelback


----------



## morbidmike

adidas - Korn


----------



## The Creepster

Next Go Round - Nickelback


----------



## The Creepster

Cemetary Gates - Pantera


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Way You Like It - Adema


----------



## The Creepster

Feed The Gods - White Zombie


----------



## Hauntiholik

Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## The Creepster

Scare Crow - Ministry


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Art of Suicide - Emilie Autumn


----------



## The Creepster

Last Caress - The Misfits


----------



## Goblin

Monster Mash---The Beach Boys
(I never knew they did a version till I came across one of their live albums)


----------



## The Creepster

MOMMY, CAN I GO OUT AND KILL TONIGHT? - The Misfits


----------



## RoxyBlue

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Hauntiholik

Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## The Creepster

You Could Be Mine - GnR


----------



## Hauntiholik

Inside the machine - Lahannya


----------



## The Creepster

Dirty Movies - Van Halen


----------



## randomr8

Don't Fear The Reaper by BOC. It's a digital recording from an LP so it's nice and scratchy.


----------



## randomr8

Discreet Music - Brian Eno


----------



## The Creepster

Through These Eyes - Social Distortion


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bones - Little Big Town


----------



## The Creepster

99 To Life - Social Distortion


----------



## Spooky1

Swlabr (not a typo ) - Cream


----------



## morbidmike

whole best of album -KORN


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hell In A Handbasket - Voltaire


----------



## The Creepster

Jesus Built My Hot Rod - Ministry


----------



## Hauntiholik

Save Our Souls - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Hauntiholik

Keep Up - Hyper Crush


----------



## The Creepster

Prowler - Iron Maiden


----------



## Hauntiholik

U + Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## The Creepster

The Future - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Hauntiholik

Broken Heels - Alexandra Burke


----------



## The Creepster

Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt


----------



## Goblin

A homemade CD of eerie music and sound effects a friend asked me to listen to.


----------



## weeatpoison

Ummm, the current thing playing in my car is Dubstep All Stars 5... I think. I have a tendency to burn music out pretty quick so


----------



## Goblin

Under the boardwalk----The Drifters


----------



## morbidmike

cemetery gates -Pantera


----------



## Hauntiholik

Absurd (Whitewash Edit) - Fluke


----------



## morbidmike

roots bloody roots--sepultura


----------



## Hauntiholik

True Nature - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Hauntiholik

Blackball - KMFDM


----------



## hedg12

Nickel Creek - The Lighthouse's Tale


----------



## Hauntiholik

Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)


----------



## The Creepster

Prime Mover - Rush


----------



## The Evil Queen

Chocolate Rain from Tosh.O


----------



## ouizul1

92.9 Tom FM 

Yeah...okay, I'm lame.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stupid Girls - Pink


----------



## Goblin

I get around---The Beach Boys


----------



## Hauntiholik

Weird N.J. - Mister Monster


----------



## Spooky1

Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## morbidmike

one-Metallica


----------



## Bascombe

Riders on the Storm-The Doors


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lady Marmalade - Lords of Acid


----------



## The Creepster

I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire - The Inkspots


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get Your Body Beat ~ Combichrist


----------



## morbidmike

people driving thru the rain outside the window


----------



## hedg12

Is it like today - World Party


----------



## scareme

Flogging Molly-Worst day since yesterday.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hearse Driver ~ E. J. Wells


----------



## The Creepster

I Want To Sniff Some Glue - Ramones


----------



## Hauntiholik

1959 Cadillac Hearse ~ Alex Can't Sleep


----------



## Hauntiholik

1960 Cadillac Hearse ~ Radio Werewolf


----------



## The Creepster

Someones Has A Coach Fixation - Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

Big Black Hearse ~ Forbidden Dimension


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wednesday 13 ~ From Here to the Hearse


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Someones Has A Coach Fixation - Haunti


Just getting ready for tonight!!!!

Haulin' Hearse ~ The Ghastly Ones


----------



## morbidmike

Bad Company-five fingered death punch


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Chauffeur ~ Duran Duran


----------



## The Creepster

Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## scareme

Soundtrac from Rocky Horror Picture Show. Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock 'n' roll.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get Your Gun ~ Marilyn Manson


----------



## Spooky1

King of Swing - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## morbidmike

war is the answer -5 finger death punch


----------



## Spooky1

Tales of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## Death's Door

Bob Marley - Three Little Birds (my favoritie Marley song)


----------



## Spooky1

Here's one for The Creepster

King of Pain - Police


----------



## weeatpoison

This - Brian Eno


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hello ~ Evanescence


----------



## Deathly Hallows

Dark Lullaby - Jeremiah Whitman (friend of mine)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Temple University 90.1 - jazz


----------



## Wildcat

Difference by Rivethead


----------



## morbidmike

your betrayal -bullet for my valentine


----------



## Rahnefan

Rupa & the April Fishes - Wishful Thinking


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spectremen - "George"






Thanks again to Edwood Saucer for turning me onto his bud's band. :smoking:


----------



## Hauntiholik

There She Goes ~ The La's


----------



## Wildcat

Duality - Slipknot


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tattoo of Your Name ~ VAST


----------



## Spooky1

The Cockroach That Ate cincinnati


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik

This Blood ~ Black Lab


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vampires ~ Godsmack


----------



## skeletonowl

Evillive (Album)- The Misfits


----------



## Glockink

The Sundays


----------



## Hauntiholik

Scarred ~ Combichrist


----------



## scareme

Lyle Lovett and his Large Band - Church


----------



## highbury

November's Fire - Samhain


----------



## Hauntiholik

Red+Violet ~ Kidneythieves


----------



## Hauntiholik

Coward ~ Black Light Burns


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hell's Bells ~ Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## Spooky1

Miniature disasters - K.T. Tunstall


----------



## The Creepster

To Live Is To Die - Metallica


----------



## The Creepster

I Got Mine - The Black Keys


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pretty ~ Kidney Thieves


----------



## The Creepster

Jesus Built My Hot Rod - Ministry


----------



## Hauntiholik

I Hate Everything About You ~ Three Days Grace


----------



## PirateLady

Never gonna be alone; Nickelback


----------



## The Creepster

Falling To Pieces - Faith No More


----------



## Hauntiholik

Head ~ Otep


----------



## The Creepster

The Power Of Lard - Lard


----------



## Spooky1

Big Black Horse and the Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall


----------



## RoxyBlue

my boss sneezing


----------



## Spooky1

Milk - Garbage


----------



## The Creepster

Missile Destroyed Civilization - MDC


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## highbury

Procession - 45 Grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

“Welcome to Weirdsville – The Silly Side of Halloween” on Shoutcast Radio


----------



## MorbidMariah

Flappy Bat by Kristen Lawrence.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just a Ride ~ Jem


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Just a Ride ~ Jem


Seriously? LOL I guess I have been gone longer then I thought......

How The Gods Kill - Danzig


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pressure - Billy Joel


----------



## Hauntiholik

Another Way to Die ~ Disturbed


----------



## Hauntiholik

American Trash ~ Innerpartysystem


----------



## creep factor

The Hollies- Long, Cool Woman on the oldies station


----------



## MorbidMariah

Mummer's Dance - Loreena Mckenitt


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dead of Night ~ HORRORFALL


----------



## Death's Door

Elvira's song "Haunted House"


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Pretty Reckless ~ Make Me Wanna Die


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cranky Co-Workers - makes me want to die,too:googly:


----------



## autumnghost

Rollin' in the Hay - the Limeybirds


----------



## hedg12

The annoyingly loud case fan on my workstation here at work. Aah well, add it to the list of things to fix...


----------



## Spooky1

Gentle Giant - Time to Kill


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark X-mas music


----------



## Evil Andrew

James Gang - Funk No. 49


----------



## jdsteel82

Primus - _Too many Puppies_


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shawn Mullins ~ Light You Up


----------



## niblique71

Spooky1 said:


> Gentle Giant - Time to Kill


Wow, I LOVE Gentle Giant. I didn't think there were any fan's left. It's a shame, they were such a talented band. Another example of record companies driving a great band into the ground.

I'll have to dig out my Gentle Giant CD's and reunite.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Metric ~ Gold Guns Girls


----------



## Vlad




----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Johnmonster

The growling, thrashed-out metal goodness that is Megadeth's album RUST IN PEACE.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

for some odd reason, ZZ Top's Tush is playing in my head. in my house, it is hockey night in Canada.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Presidents of the United States of America ~ Peaches


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lustmord ~ Zoetrope


----------



## pensivepumpkin

here I am, stuck in the middle with you...


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Hauntiholik

AWOLNATION - Sail


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Moxlonibus

Zombie Girl Creature of the Night! Can't get enough.


----------



## skitzojoe

This is halloween marilyn manson version


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Flash! Aaaaahhh! Damn those commercials, now this movie is back in the rotation too. And he throws worse than any girl I have ever seen.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

The dishwasher running


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Misfits - "Skulls"


----------



## highbury

Great song, Johnny!

Ringworm - Justice Replaced By Revenge


----------



## highbury




----------



## Marrow

Thanks to Pumpkinrot for posting this score on his blog.


----------



## Eternal Unrest

Gwar-Zombies March!, The Creepshow-The Garden, Michale Graves-We Are The Wicked


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Mountain Goats - All Eternals Deck
Lykke Li - Wounded Rhymes


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## ez360

Bad Brains-Soulcraft


----------



## Hauntiholik

EISENFUNK ~ Pestilenz


----------



## ez360

Black Flag- Don't Care


----------



## Death's Door

Ghoultown - Mistress of the Dark


----------



## MrGrimm

The Black Keys, Brothers album.


----------



## GothicCandle

Sweet Transvestite - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Victor

* Ashes to Ashes - Damage Plan *


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

I don't really like the song but, for some reason, I can't stop thinking about it. Keeps popping up:

Nicki Minaj - "Super Bass"


----------



## Hauntiholik

I still have my clear, plastic, square, record of this!


----------



## Marrow

Shake it Out - Florence + the Machine.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Hauntiholik

Pretty When You Cry ~ VAST


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

Whatever the electricians next door are playing
Pain ~ Three Days Grace


----------



## Hauntiholik

Weekends!!! ~ Skrillex


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Hauntiholik

Get Up! ~ Korn


----------



## Beffcake666

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition


----------



## Vlad




----------



## kiki

Cumbia mix cd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Theme music from "Plants vs Zombies"


----------



## Vlad

Appropriate for a feasting day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frosty the Snowman (Gets a Tan) ~ Kris Knight


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Drago

Depeche Mode, singles 86-98.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Psychopath by Agonoize


----------



## Drago

Filter - hey man nice shot


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Inside the Fire- Disturbed


----------



## debbie5

I have this looping...she's eleven.





LOL Drago- I was looping D.M. all of September! Love it..I would love to see them live.


----------



## Drago

Deb they are great live, seen them 4 times thus far.

RHCP- i'm with you


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mannequin Factory - Porcelain Black


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just Tonight - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Drago

deftones - White Pony


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

Winter ~ Tori Amos


----------



## Spooky1

Rockferry - Duffy


----------



## Drago

INXS-greatest hits


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Masquerade - Destini Beard/Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Lunatic

Rockin around the Christmas tree have a happy holiday...... Follow the bouncing ball.


----------



## spideranne

Weird Al marathon today


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## scareme

Thinking about Haunti's reference to Dr. Who...






I love me some Flooging Molly!


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## CreeepyCathy




----------



## Drago

Pearl Jam - Benaroya Hall


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Drago

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Marrow

Florence + The Machine: No Light, No Light


----------



## scareme

A quirky little song...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Up on the Hearse Top ~ Kris Knight


----------



## Vlad

Just Glue Some Gears On It (And Call It Steampunk)


----------



## Drago

Trouble- Coldplay


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Hauntiholik

Blow ~ Ke$ha


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pong ~ Eisenfunk


----------



## Hauntiholik

Absurd (Whitewash edit) ~ Fluke


----------



## Hauntiholik

First of the Year ~ Skrillex


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ricochet ~ Shinny Toy Guns


----------



## Hauntiholik

Riot ~ Three Days Grace


----------



## Vlad




----------



## RavenLunatic

..


----------



## RavenLunatic




----------



## RavenLunatic




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nightbreed-Grave Robber


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*A buddy of mine just gave me a copy a Dead Man's Bones from 2009. Haunters might like.*


----------



## scareme

Vlad said:


> Rolling Stones-Waiting On A Friend - YouTube


Good choice Vlad. I loved in the Big Chill when they played You Can't Always Get What You want at a guys funeral that had committed suicide. 
It was very hard to find a video where the voices were not erased. I guess copywrite laws. Nevermind, it was my headphone speakers.


----------



## scareme

I love the story behind this song. Rod found this girl busking on the streets in Scotland. The next week she was on the stage with him in front of thousands of people. She looks really nervous, but I would be to if I had been palying for change just the week before. I'm sure it doesn't hurt she's so pretty. But she has a great voice too.


----------



## Vlad




----------



## aquariumreef

Just got 11 songs on my Kindle, from Love Never Dies to Phantom of the Opera. Not the biggest variety, but it works.


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Hauntiholik

Röyksopp ~ The Girl And The Robot


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Halloween_Anna

ok


----------



## RavenLunatic




----------



## Hauntiholik

Candyman ~ Christina Aguilera


----------



## Dark Angel 27

opera metal-viking metal. Epic on all fronts!
Within Temptation- Our Solemn Hour. what better way to use my 4000th post?


----------



## Halloween_Anna

In honor of Davey Jones passing...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Halloween_Anna

For my 26th anniversary...our wedding song.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Unpacked a bunch of CDs I thought I had lost a while ago and I just can't stop listening to Band of Horses. Need to get them into my digital library ASAP!


----------



## hedg12

Phineas and Ferb theme song...


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Vlad said:


> Electric Light Orchestra- Telephone Lines - YouTube


Out of the Blue. I still pull that one out from time to time! I had the double album as a kid...one of the greatest pieces of cover art ever!


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Vlad




----------



## JustJimAZ

Ah. I guess my previous post was deleted.
I don't usually listen to music though, just podcasts and audiobooks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gotye ~ Save Me


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Bossa Nova seemed to be the theme this week at work. It started with a conversation about "The Girl from Ipanema" on Monday and everyone just went with it all week...felt like I was on vacation!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Johnmonster

Dream Theater- Images and Words. Stumbled across the CD a couple of days ago, had not listened to it in ages. Good stuff.


----------



## scareme

Some times I feel this is my theme song...






Now all the cards are on the table, with no ace left in the hole. now I'm much to young to feel this damn old.


----------



## Vlad




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am feeling very Jack Johnson this afternoon...when I get home maybe I will play some _Bubble Toes_ and _Better Together_.....ahhhhh...I need the beach and a cold, frosty margarita!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Listening to Spooky1 singing the lyrics to a song I posted on the Lyrics game thread


----------



## scareme




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I LOVE Billy Currington! I love all his songs, People Are Crazy, Good Directions...he is a great singer....so relaxing....I think I'll take a nap...zzzzz


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jessie J ~ Who You Are


----------



## typoagain

blue man group


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Disturbed-Mine





Tiny Tim- Living in the Sunlight

Darn my odd music taste.


----------



## RavenLunatic




----------



## Lord Homicide

A string of popular Tango songs trying to find the beat for the first dance...


----------



## scarrycher

Showing my age, I don't know half of the singers posted here, I go back and forth from country to 80's music


----------



## Hauntiholik

Amanda Palmer ~ The Vegemite


----------



## N. Fantom

Seether- Fake It




Seether-Country Song


----------



## Zurgh

Trauma- Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Tonight:
Land of Talk - Some Are Lakes
The Mountain Goats - Tallahassee


----------



## N. Fantom

The Golden Age-The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

This afternoon:
Ladytron - Witching Hour


----------



## kevin242

A cool cover of The Misfits "Halloween" 




this is most likely going on my soundtrack this year.


----------



## kevin242

This one has been used to great effect in my haunt for the last 3 years:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

This morning:
Unhalfbricking - Fairport Convention


----------



## Zurgh

Ayumi Hamasaki-Trauma , the link...


----------



## kevin242




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No More Shall We Part - Nick Cave


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Search youtube for Barack Obama sings LMFAO. I hate the song, but this is hilarious!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left


----------



## highbury

My veins flow with the punk rock, but after a long, hard week I just have to chill out...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I can't get enough of this song!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Tonight: Ghosts of the Great Highway - Sun Kil Moon


----------



## CreeepyCathy




----------



## aquariumreef

Soooooo many innuendos. :googly:


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## highbury

GOOFY...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Tonight: Tepid Peppermint Wonderland - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## scareme

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Acid PopTart

Johnny Thunder said:


> The Misfits-Die Die My Darling - YouTube


Fantastic! Just uploaded a photo from Zombie Walk two years ago when I did a quick version of the Die Die My Darling album cover. And last night we were talking about doing a Misfits tribute night (my husband is in a band).

What am I listening to today? Between the sounds of BBC's Top Gear on the tellie, listening to Anders Manga "Bloodletting on the Kiss", had done two of their music videos and was aching to do another one. Splicing some unused footage I had. Cannot link to video, have been told it was too racy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mad World by Tears For Fears


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Jeff Wayne's Musical version of War of the Worlds.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Icon:Rob Zombie, and The new Korn ft. Skrillex.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Right now I'm listening to arc welding diesel engines , iron workers cutting metal deck and banging on brace frames... and... who is the conductor of this symphonic hell? Yours truly.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Vlad




----------



## highbury

Hey JT, I see your Misfits and raise you Samhain...


----------



## Dan The Welder

Ive been listening to manian, especially the song ravers on the uk


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

Listening to this as I post and work on my plague doctor mask!:


----------



## Goblin

Good Vibrations----The Beach Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## N. Fantom

A remix of the theme to one of my favorite movies. Can you guess what movie the originals from?






Bonus points if you can guess who sung the original


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! I get the bonus points! It is Cry Little Sister from _The Lost Boys _(love the movie too, Fantom) and the singer was Gerald McMann! Ding, Ding, Ding!

By the way, I am currently deep into Country music and my favorite song right now is by Jana Kramer


----------



## Spooky1

Destini Beards new CD - A Time Forgotten


----------



## N. Fantom

LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good Sunday Morning! How about a little Idol to start our day off right?






Love the ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

These days it's a lot of Oasis and The Black Keys...

Right now...Oasis and All Around the World


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dr. Spookenstein "You Will Burn"


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Someday Someway-Marshall Crenshaw


----------



## N. Fantom

The Horn of Plenty (a.k.a. The National Anthem of The Republic of Panem) by James Newton Howard


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sonia Da Da:jol:~~Lover, Lover


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dig!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of Spooky1's favorites


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Recently posted this in the LYRICS thread. One of the best motorcycle/love songs ever! Plus Thompson is one of the most over-looked guitarists in the music industry...he even has Loudon Wainwright sitting reverently next to him...love this tune!


----------



## Mr Rhee

I'm listening to '100 Gothic & Industrial Essentials for Vampires & Halloween'. Currently on track 7, Sweettalk by New Skin. Definitely some party staples here.

Spotify: Various Artists - 100 Gothic & Industrial For Vampires & Halloween


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolropkick Muphys~~Halloween




LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

So as I was watching season two of the walking dead on dvd, this little number came on and it is now the theme song to my life


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love this of Monsters and Men....it is my 11:30 pm....I'm getting too sleepy to work on props "pick me up" song......Play it LOUD!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## craigfly06

Listening to Moon River, and crying! yeah I know I am a geek!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Dug up an oldie tonight: Johnny Dowd - Wrong Side of Memphis.

Quirky, but so good.

*EDIT:* Oldie doesn't mean "oldie", just not a newer album in this case!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## N. Fantom

I ducking love this song!


----------



## scareme




----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love this song!


----------



## the bloody chef

Image Dragons....Lumineers....I'd bet you like The Kings of Leon, The Decemberists, Dawes, My Morning Jacket, Black Keys, etc. ....I love the way music is going these days! So many really good bands now...not enough time to listen to it all!


----------



## Hauntiholik

P!nk - Try


----------



## Pumpkin5

the bloody chef said:


> Image Dragons....Lumineers....I'd bet you like The Kings of Leon, The Decemberists, Dawes, My Morning Jacket, Black Keys, etc. ....I love the way music is going these days! So many really good bands now...not enough time to listen to it all!


:jol:Yes, you are "Keeee-rect"!!! I love the Lumineers, The Kings of Leon, but I haven't heard of the other band you mentioned...but I am on it! Thanks for the suggestions BC, I am sure I can add those to my Ipod as well. I love, love, love Imagine Dragons, and always, always Maroon Five....and there is ALWAYS time for music....I put my earbuds in when I get up at 5:00 a.m. and play it all day at work...A world without music would be like a world with no oxygen. And I like all kinds of music....pretty much every style of music I can find something I like, even the old stuff. I grew up listening to my parent's music and then my older sister's music...I came into the family rather late in my parent's life, so my music taste is all over the place.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here is a song for all the Vampires out there, and the creatures of the night............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sleeping Giant- Sons of Thunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Burn the Witch - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and just when I feel like I can't go another minute on my run....Bruno comes on my Ipod....and my feet pick up the rhythm....


----------



## Vlad




----------



## scareme

It's just a jump to the left.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow....love those last two....... Heaven on the 7th floor....
LOVE IT...............
TIME WARP????


----------



## scareme




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:the Killers are killer!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And late night on a Saturday night....thoughts drift off...to that one guy...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just in time for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^^ on the flip side for some folks on this very day, Love Stinks by J.Geils band might work. But not for me...life is good!


----------



## MrPumpkinZero

Firewind- Edge of a Dream


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scars on 45....a really great band...I just love them...thanks to The Bloody Chef for the link to 107.1 The Peak....OH WOW......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And another great song...thanks to TBC....niceeeeeeee


----------



## N. Fantom

I prefer the Manson cover better but still an ok song


----------



## Wildcat

This could be a 2 for 1 post. Listen to a great cover song and annoy No Doubt fans.


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## N. Fantom

For once, I prefer a cover of a song that isn't rock, This is just such an emotional piece that is absolutely perfect to get me in the mood for writing the script for the film i'm working on.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Right now, I have been on a Nirvana kick.... Not sure why. (seems like I posted that once before). Lounge Act is my fav.

Wildcat, I almost made it through 3 minutes of that Hella Good cover. 3 seconds shy....

This makes me smile. Marcy Marxer performs "Guitar Boogie Shuffle" on an electric cigar box guitar.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nice song choice Hauntiholik..I will have to add that to my Itunes today!Thanks for the tune!


----------



## scareme




----------



## scareme

A man from California once said to me, "My daddy told me they must have a lot on nice people in Oklahoma, cause they sent all the a$$h*les out here." I said, "You must be real proud of your Daddy, seeing how he took pleasure out of other's suffering." This one's for my fellow Okies.


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## N. Fantom

I absolutelt love this song by Volbeat





I've also been into another song by buckcherry that's title can not be said on the forum, "Crazy (synonym for a female dog)"


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolas I am plucking the metal shavings out of my skin.....) I think this thread needs a little "Twang"!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Haunti, that hearse video was hot!


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5

Hauntiholik said:


>


:jol: I have to just say Haunti, that this is my husband and my new favorite saying....."What's he building in there?....What the hell is he building there??" It is hilarious....and every time we say it...I say to him...I have to post this on the forum......so good and so exactly how nosy neighbors are....


----------



## N. Fantom

She can't sing worth a crap live but i love the music


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:..once again...The Killers....


----------



## dead hawk

Love this song...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Fun.
_Carry On_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: One eskimO~Kandi (just love this remake....)


----------



## scareme

I can't get this song, or the man's eyebrows, out of my mind.


----------



## scareme

When did Rod Stewart get so old? Just last week I was sitting on my Mom's couch, waiting for my boyfriend to call, and watching Rod and Faces playing on Midnight Special. When did he get grey hair? Get so old? When did I?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sorry for the link, can't embed a video anymore for some reason!


----------



## scareme

OK, speaking of Midnight Special


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 mowing the lawn...:jol:


----------



## Cirvinfox

"Dark Eternal Night" by Dream Theater

I have yet to hear any other band incorporate ragtime piano into a metal song.


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## jdblue1976

Muse - Madness


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The Wallflowers....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I know I posted this song before...but I LOVE this remix!


----------



## highbury

Just came across this old post-punk/goth song from the early 80s with an amazing guitar riff (but a really terrible video):


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Love this song!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

"Hell" from the Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's a song that grows on you


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> ^That's a song that grows on you


S'ok ... I have ointment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nina Simone "Feeling Good". The orchestra kicks in at about 39 seconds in - love that jazzy blues sound!

Be sure to skip the ad in the beginning - so annoying.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It is definitely a "Carolina" thing...but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE General Norman Johnson and the Chairman of the board...I have seen the band maybe 20 times...this is what "beach" music should be....Happy 4th Haunters!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And this music I just got introduced to...wow....I kind of love them!


----------



## Hippofeet

Testament, The Haunting, off the Legacy album.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Mmmmmm....Disco Lemonade.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Been stuck on Nebraska these past few weeks. Not a huge Springsteen fanatic, but it has got to be one if my favorite albums ever, and this is one if my favorites from the album.


----------



## awokennightmare

I've also been pretty big on the band HIM. I really love their music!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I can't stop singing this song....


----------



## highbury

Going to see these guys play tomorrow night. I CANNOT WAIT...


----------



## scareme

Enjoy yourself highbury. Sounds like it will be a good time.

I've been listening to these guys a lot lately. It sounds like summer, and fun.


----------



## Spooky1

I've been listening to the new Midnight Syndicate album since it came out.


----------



## strynite

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I can't stop singing this song....


Love this song too P5. Its addicting!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I was listening to my morning show today and this is the Friday Morning Blast Off song of the day....turn it UP!!! (I thought you guys could use some "Shaking")


----------



## WickedOne1414




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is beyond weird WickedOne! I swear to you, I was listening to my iPod yesterday and that song came on my shuffle and I thought, Hhhmmmm, I need to post that in Auditory Waves....that is FREAKY!!!:googly: (love that version though)


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## Hauntiholik

Modest Mouse ~ float on


----------



## Hauntiholik

Desperation Samba (Halloween in Tijuana) - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Twin Sister: Lady Daydream


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not that this is a great song...but it is STUCK in my head.....darn those foxes.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And here is what a Real Fox actually sounds like...it is so pitiful when the dog runs off and leaves little Foxy....and all she can do is scream......


----------



## Pumpkin5

....and I'm pins and I'm needles...


----------



## highbury

Perfect:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: He sweats so good...


----------



## Otaku

Rock of the '80s...from a very underrated artist...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YAY! Love this!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am really loving this song...


----------



## highbury

This record and a bottle of red wine. The perfect end to a long week...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I'll take the bottle of wine... (no, I'm kidding, it's a really cool song....I just need something with more oomph to crank up the weekend, or I'll be out like a light.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: How about.......


----------



## highbury

No worries, Pumpkin5! Come Saturday morning, it's back to this:


----------



## Otaku

The first video to be shown on the fledgling MTV...Geoff Downes on keyboards.






...including a cameo of the legendary Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Otaku

I haven't been in Memphis since I was a kid, but this song makes me want to go back. Like now.
Right now.


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## RoxyBlue

...the sound of snow shovels scraping the walkways........


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Yayhoos ~ Baby I Love You
It makes me smile


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just another reason to love Bruno!


----------



## highbury

Alight Pumpkin5, whadya think!?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay Highbury...you win....they are sort of amazing! I think I am addicted!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ryan Bingham - south side of heaven


----------



## scareme

Otaku said:


> The first video to be shown on the fledgling MTV...Geoff Downes on keyboards.
> 
> Buggles.-.Video.Killed.The.Radio.Star.vob H.Q. - YouTube
> 
> ...including a cameo of the legendary Hans Zimmer.


I remember the day. That was back when MTV played music. I would leave it on all day, like I do now with the radio. Why did they ever get away from playing music?


----------



## highbury

Surf's up! Saw these guys recently. Insane show!


----------



## FrightProps

We're huge DEVO fans here, currently mourning the loss of Bob 2.






hmm. how do I be cool and embed like everyone else?


----------



## Otaku

scareme said:


> I remember the day. That was back when MTV played music. I would leave it on all day, like I do now with the radio. Why did they ever get away from playing music?


$$, of course.
I so clearly remember my first reaction to music videos. A song evokes certain things in us, memories, places, fantasies, and those things are unique to each of us. After seeing a few music videos I was a little upset, because now when I heard the songs I would remember the artist's interpretation of it rather than my own. Nothing wrong with the artists expanding their horizons, of course; I mean, who could possibly forget "Thriller"? But then I remembered that a big reason for making the videos was to advertise the music, trying for more album sales. While I really liked early MTV and watched it a LOT, I still felt like I was walking away with impressions of the songs that were just like those of a million others rather than my own images and emotions.

Okay, rant over...RIP, MTV...


----------



## highbury

FrightProps said:


> We're huge DEVO fans here, currently mourning the loss of Bob 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm. how do I be cool and embed like everyone else?


The pride of Akron, Ohio! RIP, Bob 2...

If you want to be cool, simply remove the "s" from the "http:". You were so close!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:As long as we're doing Devo.....whip it good!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love them BOTH!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sugar Me!


----------



## highbury

Otaku and FrightProps got me into a New Wave mood and I always loved this one:


----------



## scareme




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love Craig Morgan, he has an awesome voice and style! (I am so friggin Country...ha...ha...then...I go Rock...or Blues...or Alternative...or Metal.....or Soul......I just can't seem to make up my mind.....Can't I just love it all?)


----------



## Lunatic

WOO HOO! YEAH!!!!!
Slim Whitman's greatest hits.
Alright....now it's Roger Whittaker....real nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> WOO HOO! YEAH!!!!!
> Slim Whitman's greatest hits.
> Alright....now it's Roger Whittaker....real nice!


 Are you being mean? Or just being a DORK? (I know you don't like Slim Whitman Smart A$$)


----------



## Lunatic

......just being a dork......sorry everyone


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> ......just being a dork......sorry everyone


:jol:I was teasing you Shawn, I know you were joking! Guess what? I'm a dork too!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

HEY ...! I like Roger Whittaker. And Slim Whitman saved the world in Mars Attacks, so ... there you go.

sigh I'm such a dork, too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

dang... something is wrong with my computer {or it could be the operator of my computer }. Every time I try to see a youtube video, all I get is Exclamation marks. 
... where is my kiddo... she needs to fix this, dang it.............


----------



## scareme

lol Cathy, I have to have my son fix my computer too. He bitches about it, and I remind him I taught him to eat using silverware, and now it's payback. He Hates when I say those things. lol

Speaking of being mean, as punishment, you-all are going to have to listen to this all night.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

@ scareme= lol  will have to use that on my kiddo! I love guilting her into doing things for me!!... seriously....


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The Yeah Yeah Yeah Song by The Flaming Lips


----------



## Pumpkin5

Train-- You Already Know


----------



## craigfly06




----------



## craigfly06




----------



## Pumpkin5

Suddenly I feel like dipping into tombs.....


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

*I love this album!!! =)*


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love this song!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:His style is like warm syrup across your back....
Just yummy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Skrillex ~ Ease My Mind


----------



## highbury

While the film itself may be lacking, this is easily one of the best soundtracks in the entire _Halloween_ franchise. John Carpenter and Alan Howarth nail the creepy, minimalist synth... :jol:

This entire record is on repeat whenever I'm building props.


----------



## highbury

And then the selection above rolls directly into this:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhmmmm...love this one....."all those perfect imperfections"....


----------



## Plastic Ninja

A tad bit heavier than I normally listen too, but I'm kinda digging it.


----------



## highbury

I just discovered Marcel Bontempi and I'm ALL IN. Dig!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love this song...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And this one....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And this one...I'm a bit country this week...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And this one...got my boots on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Is it too soon to post the Lee Brice video again???? That one pulls at my heartstrings...............


----------



## highbury

Sunday was the anniversary of singer Ian Curtis' death.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:LOVE THIS ONE!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love, Love, Love this song!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*EDIT:* This one is pretty melancholy, but the guy has a very unique vocal style and his lyrics are haunting.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:


----------



## highbury

SKA!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, Highbury....here you go.....


----------



## highbury

Right back at ya, Pumpkin5! A little history...:smoking:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thunder by Jessie J


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love the song and the flavor....
Chocolate???? (I think this is a BAD song...but....nice beat...and you can dance to it)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay...tag, it's me again....(Highbury, Sawtooth? Where are my Auditory Peeps???) How about this one? (not that any of us are...but....you know...to try to conform....ha, ha...)


----------



## highbury

Sorry, Pumpkin5! Still trying to recover from MHC this past weekend!!

One more 90s ska cut for you:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Niceeeeee!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...Loving you More.....


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## highbury

And he just happens to be playing town on my birthday!!


----------



## highbury

Happy Birthday, Glenn Danzig!!


----------



## Atrium Pool

debbie5 said:


> I was listening to some old REM stuff. Before they became famous. And stupid.


?



Hauntiholik said:


> Cat People - David Bowie


Been obsessing over this lately. I used to have 2 different versions on compilations and I want to hear them again. Must remember to add it to my revisit list.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hmmm, gotta fix the link suit shows up here...


----------



## highbury

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Hmmm, gotta fix the link suit shows up here...


Copy and paste the full URL, then remove the "s" from the "https://" seems to work for me:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^Thanks Highbury, it seems like I get it wrong every third post in this thread...

Thanks for the Misfits too, takes me back more than a couple decades listening to that.


----------



## Atrium Pool

It's summer. This makes me feel like it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My body guy (that has blond dreadlocks) turned me onto this band this morning.....He's 22 years old and likes all kind of eclectic songs.


----------



## Atrium Pool

Haven't actually seen the video yet, but it will be the best audio. Yes, I know the world hates this guy but, lyrics aside, he's got a lot of talent and the production on his songs (which is literally The Music itself), I can't help but love.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Machine Gun by Slowdive


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:For all those folks that can whistle....


----------



## Atrium Pool

Pumpkin5 said:


> For all those folks that can whistle....


You really can't?

Really?


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5

Uh-huh


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Atrium Pool

No Doubt - "Squeal"

Too lazy to get the YouTube vid.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Cuz you know...I'm all about that bass......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just wanna hold you till we fall asleep....


----------



## highbury

Oh god, why can't I get this song out of my head!? It's sooooooo wrong, but I soooooooo LOVE it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:All the ti-i-i-me....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I don't even care....I can't SHAKE IT....I love this song!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I absolutely LOVE this song....this is so true.....you build your life on it.


----------



## highbury

Alright, time for some classic heavy metal...


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Monster Mash by Boris Pickett - a great song to listen to while decorating the house .


----------



## highbury

I'm running my first half-marathon in the morning. This is first on my playlist...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I didn't get to see Maleficent when it came out, but I pre-ordered the DVD. My son saw it though, and immediately downloaded "Once Upon A Dream" by Lana Del Rey.

wow

I can't seem to stop listening to it. Very haunting and hypnotic.


----------



## Hairazor

^ So agree


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here it is:






And here is the original piece of music from which the melody comes (starting at about 35 seconds in):


----------



## highbury

So fun!!


----------



## Spooky1

A good one for the season. Squirrel Nut Zippers - Ghost of Stephen Foster


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That was FUN S1!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Something for the October season....I love this song...especially when they kind of go nutso at the end. I first heard it on the Elvira Halloween mix CD years ago. It's always a part of my Halloweens and I find myself humming it all season long. (now...who's nutso?)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I challenge you to listen to this song...love it or hate it...but listen to it...and not shake something....just saying.......Fireball:devil:


----------



## bobzilla

It's true!


----------



## bobzilla

Some vintage stuff.


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## highbury

My 2-year-old son's favorite new song:


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Because it's the holiday season....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And it wouldn't be Christmas with out the Peanuts gang....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The evolution of music


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Otaku

Nice! I always thought this melody had a dark undercurrent.


----------



## Abunai

Good find, Hauntiholik.

BTW, I used some music that you introduced on another thread (Michal Jelonek - A Funeral of a Provincial Vampire) as the soundtrack for my 2014 haunt video. 

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can never hear versions of "Carol of the Bells" without thinking of this one:


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## highbury

I just got my vinyl copy of John Carpenter's _Lost Themes_. SOOOOOOOO GOOOOOD!!!


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## highbury

Rock 'n roll!


----------



## highbury

And this is now my two-and-a-half year old son's favorite song!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Give me one good reason why, I should never make a change...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Honey, Honey, Honey........


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## highbury

Dreaming of New Orleans...


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## skeletonowl

Great sadly now defunct horror punk band!


----------



## highbury

On CONSTANT rotation:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Puppy Song


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## highbury

Something a little bit different. This one really feels like the perfect song to listen to on the morning after a very successful Halloween...


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## bobzilla

James Bay


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## halstaff




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## scareme

Goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## Hairazor

I love listening to David Bowie, I will miss him. Just before Christmas someone sent me this one:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> I love listening to David Bowie, I will miss him. Just before Christmas someone sent me this one:


:jol:^Jan, that is one of my most favorite Christmas songs.


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here is one of my favorite Bowie/Queen combos. I am so sad the Goblin King is gone.......:crykin: There will never be another like him, with his one blue eye and one brown.....


----------



## Hairazor

Two good ones gone Bowie and Mercury


----------



## Zurgh

Let's see if I can remember how to embed vids...


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Have I posted this one before? Oh well...here I go again...


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## scareme

One for Haunti. If I remember you are a Doctor Who fan.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is my new favorite song...I can't hear it without starting to dance....it's one of THOSE songs.




Love that Timberlake!!!


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Subject matter is a bit sobering, but it's got an intoxicating melody!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Because, truth be told, it's never too early for Halloween....:biggrinkin:


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Because, truth be told, it's never too early for Halloween....:biggrinkin:


I've been listening to the the Nightmare Revisited version a bunch lately.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:^Plastic Ninja, I tried....I really did...I think I'm just not cool enough for that kind of song....I just don't get the screaming...I need a melody, and/or a groovy beat that I can dance to....ha, ha.

Uh-hum....but I like it for you. I liked the Scorpions and Metallica and people use to shake their heads at me... I get it...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Coming off of "Thirsty Thursday" and cruising into TGIFRIDAY!!!


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:


----------



## scareme

I'm in love! Lyle Lovett that is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can't outrun these roots....and shoot...I wouldn't ever want to... Love, love, love me some Parmalee....boots, roots...you know it...


----------



## highbury




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla




----------



## RoxyBlue

A wolf prop howling in our front yard.....


----------



## randomr8

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/silent


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:For the season...one of my favorites.....
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...E1C90703F0ED58E73710E1C90703F0ED5&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Something.....


----------



## Hairazor

I love that song P5, I downloaded it from my local Library music service


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Me too HR! I love it!


----------



## BillsThrills

Is anyone else listening to Kendricks Lamar new album on here? Or I am just trying to be too young?


----------



## Auberginer




----------



## scareme

Good Hearted Woman- The Highwaymen


----------



## Hairazor

This always makes me tear up, always


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Love that one too Hairazor. And I, too, tend to tear up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I need something to crank up this morning because I have LOTS of projects to get done today. Let's start with a little JUMP!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And of course.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And that's all folks!


----------



## Hairazor

These ^ ought to get you pumped for working P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had just about forgotten about Jump and it's been awhile since I listened to Hollaback Girl. Thanks for that P5, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Ha, ha...I listen to this radio station that has the Friday morning Blast Off and they played Jump and I had completely forgotten about that song. But it got me all 'Miggida miggida miggida mac' first thing in the morning. Can't argue with that.


----------



## scareme




----------



## scareme




----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, the 99 problems visual is right up a Haunters alley and the Willie Nelson song is a hoot


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

I'm getting my swing thing going.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Scareme, the 99 problems visual is right up a Haunters alley and the Willie Nelson song is a hoot


Thanks. My cousin's daughter is one of the girls in the video. He told me which one, but I can't remember. I've never met her.

I was lucky enough to see Waylon and Willie in concert. I think Willie has worked with everyone in the music business at one time or another.


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1, For the Bad Boy Good Man-I love big band music and the dancing that goes with it. And what a fun video from Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was feeling...I don't know nostalgic. I remember my parents listening to Three Dog Night when I was a little girl. I haven't listened to them in years and forgot how much I like them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Seemed somewhat apropos.


----------



## Hairazor

Love all those PrettyG. (I am old enough)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three Dog Night is fabulous!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thunder, Thunder, Thunder, Thunder....


----------



## Hairazor

I love that ^ I have it on my play list


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love this version of the song. I wish I could find it somewhere that I could download it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's a great version of the song although in my case no matter what version I hear I always flash on The Stand. 

I think you may be able to purchase it from Amazon or maybe download it free although I haven't tried it so I don't know for sure.

https://www.tunefind.com/movie/scream-1996

https://musicpleer.bz/#!gus+don't+fear+the+reaper


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## scareme

Here's a song I like and my cousin's daughter is in a small scene. It's the chick fight and you only really see her at 1:49-1:152. She's the girl in pig tales. Look fast. If you blink you'll miss her. Anyway, the song's not bad.


----------



## Hairazor

Fun ^


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus




----------



## Pumpkin5

Wildcat said:


>


:jolang Trevor!!! Luca can STRUM!!! I really love that track! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How about....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYh-n7EOtMA.....uhm....I love cheap thrills.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*OK how lucky would you think a person would have had to be to have seen this? 



*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I would have done anything to have seen either one; Well not really but how wonderful it would have been.


----------



## Hairazor

Totally agree


----------



## fogkeebler

Currently listening to --

1. my wife snoring in the other room
2. the cat meowing at the bathroom door to get in to drink from the toilet
3. computer fans and water cooler
4. classic Christmas tunes from Bing Crosby, Dean Martin and others


----------



## PrettyGhoul

fogkeebler said:


> Currently listening to --
> 
> 1. my wife snoring in the other room
> 2. the cat meowing at the bathroom door to get in to drink from the toilet
> 3. computer fans and water cooler
> 4. classic Christmas tunes from Bing Crosby, Dean Martin and others


To funny.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I sometimes listen to this when I come home. It makes me laugh.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Thats a fun one, some times I find myself humming it for no reason


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yep I like Eminem. He makes me smile.

Eminem - Without Me


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and some Dionne Warwick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I listen to this when I'm doing dishes:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I worked a couple of doubles this week and watched The Walking Dead last night (I think, I'm a little fuzzy right now) anyway I like this song.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I'm the only one responding to this thread right now but I ran across this song that I like and forgot about. I haven't heard it since I was a kid.


----------



## Hairazor

I find myself humming to this ^ occasionally


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another one from when I was teen:


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## PrettyGhoul




----------



## PrettyGhoul

Remember this?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A friend of mine (nurse) is listening to this a lot and now I can't get it out of my head...so passing it on:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another song stuck in my head...sorry. 

I went out with a couple of girls in their twenties (we graduated from the Red Cross together):


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5

^My husband says this is my theme song because it says, "I hate everyone but you" and sometimes I am like that..." (don't poke me, randoms)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I know I've posted this before...but I just love this version...it makes me smile....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Anything by Amy MacDonald


----------



## PrettyGhoul




----------



## Dreadmakr

My favorite band to listen too is The Beatles.
Othewise, when I listen to music, it will typically be classic rock.


You know you are getting old when what you originally called 
progressive rock, is now called classic rock.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK tonight I came home from work and after other stuff came upon this song I totally forgot about. I'm "re-listening" and just relaxing. Enjoy:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So listening to old music..my sister loved Hall and Oaks (she's 15 years older than me and hates me know to boot) I heard this (missing her) and thought it can't be the same Daryl Hall from Hall and Oats but it is. Daryl Hall did this thing "Live from Daryl's house" and it is so cool! He has different singers filling in for Oats. I've been listening to song after song. Really good!











Also in my opinion the combined voices of Cee Lo Green and Daryl Hall is delicious!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Daryl Hall and Anderson East:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Daryl Hall and Queen Latifah:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Brief interruption; Cardi B...WAP (it's an ear worm).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Back to Live from Daryl's house: This time the O'Jays!






Wait....He played with The Temptations???? I have to find that!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Find it I did:






Sorry. I hope other people are interested in this. I just love all kinds of music and I get excited. Sorry for taking over the thread.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I prefer the band that cause me to keep a transistor radio practically glued to the side of my head through most the 60s
And the reason I still have long hair.

The Beatles





And here is Paul performing one of my favorite Beatles tunes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love The Beatles!


----------



## Spooky1

Swingrowers


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Oh great ... thanks Spooky. Now I have to own ALL their music.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boz Scaggs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Always _Always_ Dr John

I think I have to say Dr John is my favorite. If such a thing is possible.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Calms me down after work.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

One of my favorites

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hairazor

^ Likey likey


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I love that song!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't know how I forgot about _Bad Company_ . I got off early tonight (was listening to music) and Feeling Like Making Love came on and I couldn't remember (for a moment) who sang that song. I danced to it while washing dishes and then remembered. I used to hear this song as a kid. Anyway, I remember now and love it. Here it is for everyone:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So odd that I forgot _Bad Company_ , now that I'm relistening I remember how much I loved them as a teen.


----------



## haiduk

The new Haiduk album


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's funny (to me) how many songs and artists we forget about and then just all of the sudden remember. For example today for some reason I remembered Hoyt Axton and was singing this at work (to the amusement of some of my co workers) lol, just popped into my mind:






I also reread some of his bio online when I got home and was fascinated to learn he wrote some of the songs for Three Dog Night. I did not know that.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

If I ever did get a cat ... very unlikely ... I'd name it Kalamazoo.

Haven't heard that song in ages. Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Since I'm doing a Steampunk related theme this year, I'm listening to Abney Park, Steam Powered Giraffe, The Cog is Dead ... helps get those brain-gears spinning.


----------



## xredge

Been primarily listening to the new Ghost at work and home. Car is Avenge Sevenfold, Volbeat, Jackyl, Rush, Guns and Roses, a song by Tazzer and one by Ozzy. My system is screwed up right now and not working it until the spring so just doing the USB thing. The radio works but not loud enough, Previous owner put in another system with amp and wired everything so had to go through the amp, amp ground broke fixed it but only get sound out of 1 or 2 speakers now, plus the phone interface has never worked, think because of the amp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Currently listening to Spooky1 berating his laptop


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Currently listening to Spooky1 berating his laptop



Is that "Rap" or "Polka"?


----------



## xredge

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Is that "Rap" or "Polka"?


Or is that Spoken word? at least think that's what they call it


----------



## haiduk




----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is interesting, I think. The Temptations and The Supremes on the Ed Sullivan Show.

Very coo! !


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wanted to share The Mamas & The Papas, their harmonies kill me:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Can't seem to get enough of this group. Yes, they're sexy. Yes they're absolutely gorgeous. Yes they're talented ... I forget where I was going with this, but give it a listen.

Broken Peach


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I did and you're right.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This tonight Cass Elliot and John Denver


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Awesome harmonies! I still have my Dad’s albums of when John Denver was in the The Chad Mitchell Trio. Super talent.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Was just in my car and caught this on the Beatles channel, although it was the album version rather than this particular version. I'm a huge, HUGE fan, but mostly of their later stuff. This one caught my groove this evening though. 😁 Btw, I'm a 90s kid, so I'm actually a huge hair band and 70s, 80s, 90s rock fan. Beatles are an appreciation I've acquired over the last 8 or 9 years. They're a great new band to me. 🤣


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta love the Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beatles - best rock band ever!


----------

